# She didn't think it was funny!!



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Was watching Gunsmoke and a guy says "wouldn't life be easier if there wasn't any females"

Well I busted out laughing.Karen didn't see any humor in it or me.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My good friend says:

"Women! You can't live with them! And you can't shoot them!"

Said that within ear shot of my wife---Ooops!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

And the lord said I shall make woman, she'll love, honor and obey man and cater to his every whim. They shall be found in every corner of the world. Then god made the world round and laughed and laughed.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> And the lord said I shall make woman, she'll love, honor and obey man and cater to his every whim. They shall be found in every corner of the world. Then god made the world round and laughed and laughed.


Love it, absolutely love it!

I always had the impression that God had an ironic sense of humor, otherwise He wouldn't have created humans.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

God told Adam, "I am going to create a partner for you." "She will be pretty, intelligent, loyal and live to serve you."

Adam asked what that was going to cost?

"An arm and a leg."

Well......what can I get for a rib?

The rest is history.


----------

